
Kuala Lumpur airport seeks owner of 'abandoned' jets - finid
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-35043937
======
notahacker
The scrap value of the jets is quite possibly less than the parking charges
they've accumulated, unless there's a fair bit of life left on the engines
_and_ they can track down the technical records for them. Which if they can't
track down the owner...

(In the last couple of years I actually did have to deal with a different
airport client considering repossessing some 747-200Fs)

~~~
obvio171
Would a thorough safety check on the parts make up for the lack of history? Or
does it become a regulatory obstacle?

~~~
tfe
It's regulatory. You could overhaul the parts but it's cost-prohibitive.

------
pavel_lishin
> _He added that in the past decade a few other planes, mostly smaller
> aircraft, have been abandoned, with one that was left in the 1990s
> eventually being bought and turned into a restaurant in a Kuala Lumpur
> suburb._

That sounds fun. I'd definitely visit.

~~~
WalterBright
My favorite was Bomber Gas in Oregon where a scrap B-17 was used as the canopy
over the gas pumps. I'd go out of my way to refill at Bomber Gas :-) Last I
heard the value of it had gone up so much it was taken down and is being
restored.

Found it:
[http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2968](http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2968)

------
bhouston
Plane details:

[http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22669.htm](http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22669.htm)

[http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22382.htm](http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22382.htm)

[http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22363.htm](http://www.airfleets.net/ficheapp/plane-b747-22363.htm)

All were owned at one time by Air Atlanta Icelandic. Air Atlanta Icelandic
said they were returned to Boeing:
[http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2015/12/08/air-
atlanta...](http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2015/12/08/air-atlanta-
returned-aircraft/)

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Hemannsson did not say who the owner of the aircraft was in 2010._

That seems strange. Can't they ask for proof?

If I park my car on someone's lawn, I can't just say "Nope, not my car
anymore, I returned it to the rightful owner right before it ended up on top
of your mailbox, and no, I won't tell you who that is."

------
United857
How long have they been there? Couldn't find this basic fact in any news
source I read.

~~~
5555624
The initial CNN article I saw, said: "Malaysia Airports general manager Zainol
Mohd Isa told CNN the aircraft have been parked at KLIA for more than a year,
having been abandoned at different times."

Which isn't clear. have all three been there more than a year? How long has
the longest one been there?

------
dismal2
Guess there's no DMV for airplanes?

~~~
notahacker
There are aircraft registries and commercial databases, but the picture is
complicated somewhat by these aircraft having been deregistered for some time
and the last known operator having returned them off lease even before that.

~~~
msandford
Plus most of the time aircraft are worth actual money so people have an
incentive not to let them rot. Of course, that's not _always_ true.

